# Hai-Attacke vor Costa Rica



## onyx134 (10. Januar 2012)

Waren vor 14 Tagen vor Costa Rica auf dem Pazifik.
Schaut Euch mal an was die da für Köderfische nehmen. In diesem Fall ein schwarzer Thunfisch.
Der Hai, der den attackiert hat, hat den Fisch ansonsten überhaupt nicht verletzt. Das sah aus wie mit einer Rasierklinge rausgeschnitten. Wahnsinn, was diese Fische für eine Gewalt haben!


----------



## FalkenFisch (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hai-Attacke vor Costa Rica*

. . . sicher ein Hai? Da schwimmen viele Fische mit Rasiermessern im Kiefer herum. Denke z.B. an Wahoos

Wo genau wart ihr denn und was ging denn so? #h


----------



## onyx134 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hai-Attacke vor Costa Rica*

Sind vom Playa Tamarindo rausgefahren, die Halbinsel entlang Richtung Süden. Ein Wahoo ist laut dem Kapitän unwahrscheinlich, weil keine Saison. Die waren ziemlich sicher, dass es ein Hai war. 
Ansonsten hatten wir einen Amber Jack und ein drei Thunfischmakrelen. 
War ein Festmahl für 15 Leute. Leider waren wir nur 8 ;-)


----------



## onyx134 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hai-Attacke vor Costa Rica*

Hmm, Schwarzer Thun gilt nicht grad als Delikatesse drüben


----------



## Tortugaf (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hai-Attacke vor Costa Rica*

Wenn Mann o. Frau weiss wie man ein Black Skipjack (Barillete negro) zubereitet schmecken sie auch.

G. Frank


----------



## X36X (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hai-Attacke vor Costa Rica*

sry passt jetzt eigentlich nicht zum Thema, aber ich muss euch mal was fragen in den sommer Ferien bin ich auf Costa Rica eigentlich möcht ich hauptsächlich vom Ufer angeln (Natürlich mach ich 1 oder 2 Bootstouren mit) aber kein Big Game.Also habt ihr ne Rute mit rolle die ihr mir für die Ufer Angelei auf Costa Rica empfehlen könnt(zum spinnen) Danke für hilfe


----------

